# Explorer Sport



## model88_308 (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm looking seriously at a used, low mileage Ford Explorer Sport with the 3.5 Turbo engine. It's a 2013 and I'd appreciate any information good or bad about this SUV and engine combination.

Thanks!


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jan 15, 2017)

I've been looking at mid-size SUV's a lot lately too for the wife. Those new generation Explorers have a lot of good reviews on sites such as Edmunds.


----------



## model88_308 (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## Triple C (Jan 15, 2017)

Went to buy my wife a Ford Explorer back in 2014 and ended up with a Ford Edge Sport.  She loves her Ford Edge.


----------



## welderguy (Jan 15, 2017)

I don't own one but I don't like the design of the 3 timing chains and tensioners along with the hydraulic cam phasers. In theory it all seems like a good idea, but I think in reality it is bound for failure. I like stuff I can work on myself though.
I say all this because I had to rescue my nephew on I-20 in Atlanta a few weeks ago when his tensioner failed.It caused his timing chain to jump teeth at 65 mph, shutting the motor down in door to door traffic.
But, maybe it was an isolated case. I'd check into that issue though.


----------



## model88_308 (Jan 16, 2017)

Thanks again for your input(s).


----------



## model88_308 (Jan 30, 2017)

I went down and test drove the Explorer Sport and also an Audi Q7 after they were delivered. Both were nice solid rides, but the Audi had gotten some damage in transit that they were not going to fix (correctly!). 

I bought the Explorer Sport and really like it. The wife loves it and doesn't miss her 2009 Maxima in the least. Very smooth riding on the highway and does not feel like a 6 seat SUV driving around town either.


----------



## DAVE (Jan 30, 2017)

Good luck with the Explorer, you dodged a bullet on the Audi.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jan 30, 2017)

Good lookin vehicle. Is that silver or white. That shadow is throwing the picture off on this phone's screen.


----------



## model88_308 (Jan 30, 2017)

GoldDot40 said:


> Good lookin vehicle. Is that silver or white. That shadow is throwing the picture off on this phone's screen.



Thanks. Its silver. Funny you say that since my wife wanted white, but I usually prefer silver. An old white Expedition(99) and silver F150 FX4 (04) also live here.


----------



## model88_308 (Jan 30, 2017)

DAVE said:


> Good luck with the Explorer, you dodged a bullet on the Audi.



Thanks. Well, things added up quickly on the Q7 and it would have been a good bit more. It was an easy choice when all the damage from shipping was found.

They did the right thing and refunded the shipping charges when I asked


----------



## lonewolf247 (Jan 30, 2017)

Nice looking SUV, even has a roof rack, so you can tie that big buck up there, not sure if the wife will go for that though, lol.

Looks great, good luck!


----------



## model88_308 (Jan 31, 2017)

lonewolf247 said:


> Nice looking SUV, even has a roof rack, so you can tie that big buck up there, not sure if the wife will go for that though, lol.
> 
> Looks great, good luck!



Thanks. This '04 Will continue to do "deer duty" for a good while (I hope!)


----------



## lonewolf247 (Jan 31, 2017)

^Yep, nice deer hauler too!  This guy has it going on!


----------

